# RESCUE: Michigan- anyone?



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

Since I see so many bunnies at the shelter I dont usually post anything here, but these two bunnies are special. Its literally killing me to see them at the shelter. They are so pretty and so sweet and . . . well, you'll see:







Thats the girl






and the pair of them, theyre bonded and altered.

Anyone?? I need to find them a home. I have no space but I cant take it. They look just like my boys.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Sep 10, 2007)

Might I add- They are both very sweet and they're the only two that don't try to eat your hand at feeding time. They sit very patiently and then gobble up their food. I love them too Haley. I don't have any room either. Sucks to see all these sweet little babies there sometimes.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2007)

They are adorable. I wish I lived in your area and had a nice big house for fosters :?.


I really hope someone will come along and take them home.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 10, 2007)

uh oh i thought of tundrakatiebeanwhen i seen them,lol


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 11, 2007)

They are beautiful bunnies with the most intelligent expressions. I'll ask at the cat shelter this weekend. Most of the volunteers have cats and other animals. The director would love to have bunnies again. She had rabbits for many years. It's not possible right now as she has an elderly rescued greyhound. Goose is afraid of Beth's cats butBeth doesn't want to take the chance with rabbits. Actually Goose is afraid of many things due to the beatings she received as a race trackdog before she was dumped.

I'll ask and see if any one reliable is interested.





[/url]

And Lola at Midwest, oh my, she is enough like Melody to make me cry. And that mama you fostered, what a look on her face. I keep thinking about her. Must stop or I will get crazy.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd take them in a heartbeat if I could! What goooooorgeous buns!


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2007)

Lola is a beautiful girl, Anne. I think she may be in a foster home since I know she had weight issues. 

I actually had someone email Midwest yesterday about Nigel, the sweet dutch boy Im fostering. I was going try to bond him with Basil and Max and then I could keep him, but I doubt that will happen, he's a nipper and doesnt like boy bunnies. Im praying this person is willing to give him a great home. Maybe then I'll bring these two beauties home.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 11, 2007)

"Maybe then I'll bring these two beauties home."

Lol I was waiting for that line I hope so!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 11, 2007)

A dutch quad-bunny-druple! Good Lord, I would have to make a trip out for that!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 12, 2007)

*theicequeen99121 wrote: *


> uh oh i thought of tundrakatiebeanwhen i seen them,lol


:shock:I can't take TWO I'm barely going to be getting by with one. I really wish I could though, how cute would it be to have a bonded triplet with Wash? :sigh:I wish I had a big house all to myself and lots of money, then I could save ALL the bunnies...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 12, 2007)

I hope these two find a very loving home. 

Nigel, I hope you'll latch onto a wonderful human or two also. :Lots of us are cheering for you:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 12, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *theicequeen99121 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > uh oh i thought of tundrakatiebeanwhen i seen them,lol
> ...


they would make such a cute trio :raspberry: :sofa:


----------



## f_j (Sep 13, 2007)

Awww they are adorable! How sad that they don't have a forever home . I wish I could take them...how perfect would that be, you could bring them this weekend! Unfortunately I don't think my fiance would go for turning our third bedroom into ANOTHER bunny room...ah well, I can dream....


----------



## Haley (Sep 21, 2007)

The lady never emailed me back about Nigel Ah well, he's happy here.

I just wanted to share two more special ones who came in. Simba and Zorra: ones a Tumnus-like lionhead and the others a minirex:











Arent they adorable?! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> The lady never emailed me back about Nigel Ah well, he's happy here.
> 
> I just wanted to share two more special ones who came in. Simba and Zorra: ones a Tumnus-like lionhead and the others a minirex:
> 
> ...


Yes :cry2


----------



## Haley (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh wow, just heard these two were adopted (Simba and Zorra) by someone near Chicago. That was fast!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm glad they found a home so quickly


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 22, 2007)

Any update on the two dutches at the shelter? 

Haley, SRR has requests for two bonded pairs. We have many here to introduce and form a bonded couple, or I can keep the wh/brown and wh/black sweet Dutches in mind. A bunderground transfer perhaps?

Plus Angela's comment in the craigslist Champaign IL thread mentioned that if our rescues find terrific homes, it opens up the option to take in one other. I'll try to PM in the next day or so. 

iluvmybuns and haley, keep me posted.


----------



## Haley (Sep 22, 2007)

Nope, these two havent been adopted yet. 

Youre right though Julie, when you adopt out one or two it opens up space for a few more in your area. If you have two they would like and that would bond that might be better...then you have space to save the more urgent ones out that way. 

At least these two have a nice big pen and food and hay and everything...some bunnies dont have that. 

But if you need a bonded pair let me know, we do have lots out this way (these two included):biggrin2:


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 22, 2007)

Haley, can I arrange a trade for a couple of rabbits? This is a great deal.... I will give Midwest my husband in exchange for 4 rabbits. He can cook, can't clean, does car maintenance, has a retirementincome, comes with his own clothing, cooking pots and pans plustwo weeks worth of food.

Pet husbandwill need to be placed in a quiet home with no children. Definitely toilet trained. No major health issues and has had a check up recently. Teeth are good. Can be free roamand may snore while sleeping. I can throw in a TV and remote control too. 

Is it a deal or not? How soon can we trade?


----------



## Pipp (Sep 22, 2007)

onder: Can he lift things? 

Can I interest you inthree lovely spotted foster bunnies? A three-for-one deal?Or maybeeven Darry and Radar... if he can lift things.



sas 



:roflmao:


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 22, 2007)

OK, it's a deal. He does have one bad habit that I should mention. He loves to talk about politics - loudly and often US and Canadian. Apint of Ben and Jerry'smay stop it temporarily. He hasn't starting molting yet so he has a full head of hair.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 23, 2007)

[align=center]:laugh:[/align]

[align=center]That was hilarious :wiggle[/align]
[align=center]Oh but I must say, talking about politics is one HUGE problem! :shock:I couldn't deal with that myself. Lol.[/align]


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 23, 2007)

:rofl:you guys are so funny!


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 23, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Haley, can I arrange a trade for a couple of rabbits? This is a great deal.... I will give Midwest my husband in exchange for 4 rabbits. He can cook, can't clean, does car maintenance, has a retirementincome, comes with his own clothing, cooking pots and pans plustwo weeks worth of food.
> 
> Pet husbandwill need to be placed in a quiet home with no children. Definitely toilet trained. No major health issues and has had a check up recently. Teeth are good. Can be free roamand may snore while sleeping. I can throw in a TV and remote control too.
> 
> Is it a deal or not? How soon can we trade?







Oh, sister, I LOVE the way you think! LOL.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 24, 2007)

:nono:laughh my god how funny , but seriously i have a husband that i would trade too:whistling :anyone:


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm about to put an offer up myself... Lol. Kinda nice with the 6 bunnies. I think I will use our bedroom as the bunny room and put MrBinky on location until we get a house.


----------



## MrBinky (Sep 24, 2007)

'nuff said.


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

I have good news! Morgan and Royal are officially being fostered to adopt by a wonderful woman!





Im so happy for them :biggrin2:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh yay!!! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

*iluvmybuns wrote: *


> Oh yay!!! That's so exciting!!!


Yeah now we just have to get Mocha and Latte adopted :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 26, 2007)

Woooo wtg! :biggrin2:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Sep 29, 2007)

Aw Mocha and Latte are sweet, you want them. Come on, you know you can handle 2 more......Since you are now a pro bunny referree.....Haha sorry couldn't resist!:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mr. Binky

A-men, brother, A-Men!


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2007)

wow haley, i was just on midwest's wepage. . . i can't believe how many great rabbits are for adoption right now!

this guy is still on of my favs:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7977610

gracie is sooo cute!

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8521267

my roommate loves lee

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8548555

joey reminds of herman in the shelter

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8576221


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 30, 2007)

Applause of support for Morgan and Royal. Will check out the other sweeties at Midwest's site as time allows. Great to know they adopted some special humans.


----------



## swanlake (Oct 1, 2007)

haley i would defantaly LOVE to adopt some more buns....if only i could convince my parents!! it took me a month to convince them to let me get fuz and shadow. i definaly think once i get my own house it will be a bunny haven!! the dutch pair are sooo adorable! they made my heart melt. urg. wish i could get more bunnies....ahhhhhh parents ruin everything, don't ya think? 



man this is seriously buggin me now, i would love to have some dutchs!!! if anyone has suggestions to convince parents....and it would have to be a really good argument to get my dad to agree...they would be welcom!!! haha :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Oct 1, 2007)

haha arent they adorable! Im so happy they have a home. 

I have a little dutch here named Nigel who needs a home-but he's sort of crazy and attacks other bunnies so he probably wouldnt fit with your crew 

But if/when you get your own place let me know and I'll go with you to meet some bunnies- Midwest has so many awesome ones who need homes!


----------



## superchar42 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots and lots of amazing rabbits at Midwest - my Brigitte came from there! Sweetest bun I've EVER met. It was love at first sight.


----------



## MrBinky (Oct 2, 2007)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Mr. Binky
> 
> A-men, brother, A-Men!




The movement grows! We will make our move when it's time :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Sep 14, 2008)

Bump! These two beauties are still at Midwest


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2008)

The two dutch???!


----------



## sarazwagerman (Sep 15, 2008)

I live in michigan where do i got to go and get them and how much is the adoption fee?


----------

